# Oct 22-CCA Western Shore, AL Chapter Bay Blast



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Location: Dog River, AL 

When: Thursday Oct. 22

Where: At the Gates of Fowl River (right by Fowl River Marina)

Tickets: $75 per couple, $50 single



What does that get you: One year long membership to CCA (or a renewal if you are already a member), all you can chew dinner for you and your date, beer, wine, live music, and the satisfaction of knowing you have made a tax deductible contribution to a worthy cause. Also: Raffle prizes, and silent auction.



What does CCA do: Look out for the recreational fisherman and the recreational fishery



What has CCA-Alabama accomplished: Obtained game fish status for speckled trout, redfish, and tarpon; helped build inshore reefs in Mobile Bay, Mississippi Sound, and Peridido Bay; built scores of offshore reefs; helped defeat two open-loop LNG facilities off Alabama; fought for and obtained restrictions on gill nets and passed buyout legislation resulting in a significant reduction in gill netting and which over time will be eliminate gill netting; worked with Alabama Marine Resources to establish the Coast Watch fisheries enforcement program; established a rewards program for tips resulting in the arrest and conviction of fishery laws violators; and more.



See me for tickets. 



Sponsorship opportunities also available! 



:letsdrink Cheers everyone. This should be a fun time. Live music, all the FREE beer you can drink, great food, what more can you want?


----------

